
Laws of simplicity - jamongkad
http://mitpress.mit.edu/catalog/item/default.asp?ttype=2&tid=10933
======
Goladus
That looks interesting, but be sure to check out Joel Spolsky's "User
Interface Design for Programmers."
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/uibook/fog0000000249.html>

I'm skeptical of a ruleset that includes "Some things can't be made simple." I
say that not because it isn't true, but if you find yourself devoting a whole
rule to a caveat then there is probably a better way to explain the first 8
rules.

